# DIY Irrigation Blow Out



## underdog1924 (Jun 3, 2019)

So quick question regarding blowing out my irrigation on my own.

Looking at the picture below, I'm guessing I want to shut the two valves up by the 90 (back flow preventer?) and then hook up my compressor to the spigot with the blue handle? Or am I totally off? Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yeah that will work. Make sure your compressor has enough cfm to clear your lines.


----------

